# Lord of the Rings References?



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

In the Miskatonic Mine Train thread:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/77968/view/topic/tpage/2/Default.aspx

The question was asked whether these were Lord of the Rings references.

What kind of LOTR references can you think of, unfortuneatly, to stay true to the work they would have to belong to the bad guys!

I am thinking of the Orthanc & Mordor Railroad, Saruman White, prop.

Rhun Express?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There is David Meashey's "Brandywine and Gondor" railroad. See the "What's in a name" thread in the beginner's forum for a picture of his great loco. 

My older boy Caleb suggested, "Cair Paravel, Beavers' Dam and West Railway," as we were Narnia fans. Never got to build it. 

My Pacific is numbered 626, a reference to another movie


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You could have a moria mining company


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Barad-dur Express on the Mordor Pacific, serving Barad-dur and Minas Morgul to Osgiliath 

Shire Shortline, connecting the Shire with the Grey Havens harbor 

Rohan Orthanc & Western, connecting Edoras, Isengard and pressing north to Bree 

Gondor Central RR, along the Ithilian river, the water table route, connecting Minis Tirith with Osgiliath and west to Edorras 

Mirkwood & Esgorath Logging Co RR, watch for spiders on the tracks, with mine tram service to Erebor 

Moria Mining Tramway, 362 days safe without Balrok incidents!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/28/2009 11:23 AM









The Barad-dur Express on the Mordor Pacific, serving Barad-dur and Minas Morgul to Osgiliath 

Shire Shortline, connecting the Shire with the Grey Havens harbor 

Rohan Orthanc & Western, connecting Edoras, Isengard and pressing north to Bree 

Gondor Central RR, along the Ithilian river, the water table route, connecting Minis Tirith with Osgiliath and west to Edorras 

Mirkwood & Esgorath Logging Co RR, watch for spiders on the tracks, with mine tram service to Erebor 

Moria Mining Tramway, 362 days safe without Balrok incidents!




I considered using that picture in the "What would you like to see made in Live Steam" thread!
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/76165/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing for sure, getting track time wouldn't be an issue...  

Later, 

K


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking along the lines of characters as Railway employees there'd have to be some ruling with regards to Ent's working as firemen.. 

I'm sure there'd be no problems with tunnels as long as we had a good crew of Trolls. 

I'm certain Hobbits would make great Pullman Porters (they are naturally hospitable) 

Elf's? Detail oriented and always finish a job.. natural dispatchers..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm certain Hobbits would make great Pullman Porters (they are naturally hospitable) 
Just keep them away from the Dining Car!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That's an awesome illustration! What is it from?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rodneymatthews.com/


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
However, given Tolkien's proclivities, I really think that the highest level of non-magical technology that would be reached by Elves, Hobbits and Men would be a water powered mill. Only dwarves and more vefarious types would use machines. 

Though Saruman might force the hobbits to be the porters on *his* line, heh, heh, heh...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad has the skeleton of Smaug on his railroad: 










Its a bit hard to tell from the photo (you can see it more clearly in person) 
his head/skull is next to the locomotive.. 
right arm/wing is alongside the baggage car and caboose, with the claw at the end of the arm partially hidden by the baggage car.. 
other arm/wing extends toward the station..rest of the body and tail trails off to the left.. 

Also, since its the Stonehedge railroad, naturally there are some ancient druidic ruins!  










Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall somebody's Fire Hobbit feeding the dragon on the tender hot peppers to fire the loco by blowing into the firebox.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I recall somebody's Fire Hobbit feeding the dragon on the tender hot peppers to fire the loco by blowing into the firebox."

Oh, you must mean this guy.










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
One of the Georgia Garden Railroad Society members has a railroad based on the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Check out http://laketownandshire.net for full details.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 01/31/2009 9:32 AM
Friends, 
One of the Georgia Garden Railroad Society members has a railroad based on the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Check out http://laketownandshire.net for full details. 




Ted , you beat me to it!

http://laketownandshire.net


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Thanks for making the link active.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted and Cale;

Thank you for the link to Donald Nute's Laketown and Shire Railroad. It is excellent. I believe that it was conversing with Don via a thread on another site several years ago that got me interested in a Middle Earth railroad. Don was already using the cartoon image of Bilbo Baggins as part of his site at that time. The railroad has gotten even more delightful with the progressing years.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I found his site a while back as I was looking for a tender for my old Rogers....since I've revisited and believe I'll use that tender for my LGB 0-4-0 Columbus....cale...


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

I always enjoyed Les Knoll and his Rivendell and Midland stories. 

http://www.geocities.com/steamrocks/rivendell.html


----------

